

Open Source Projects - Less is More - craigkerstiens
http://geemus.com/blog/2011/11/27/less-is-more/

======
fleet_ventures
So much work can be knee-jerk reactions: see a problem, fix it. Leading in a
technical environment can mean holding back, getting people to step up and
participate. In this sense, leadership is more like parenting than
engineering.

